# Plasma 5 un bloqueo total (solucionado)

## cameta

Tras seguir esta guia

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Plasma_5_upgrade

y sufrir una autentica pesadilla con los paquetes de kde que bloqueaban el proceso conseguí finalmente instalar plasma.

Desgraciadamente tan sólo tocar el menú de inicio se bloqueaba el sistema. Ni siquiera se encendía la luz del teclado. 

Cuando luego intentaba entrar en el mismo usuario si no borraba el directorio .dbus se colgaba mientras se iniciaba. 

He tenido que eliminarlo y volver al kde convencional.

Supongo que es algún problema con los drivers gráficos.

----------

## cameta

En algunos casos aparece en la pantalla un mensaje de segmentation fault.

He leído casos de crashes constantes cuando se usa un driver grafico de intel pero yo tengo el nouveau de nvidia.

----------

## esteban_conde

intel y nouveau no son en absoluto incompatibles, muchos laptops usan una grafica dual y por tanto hay que tener ambos instalados.

----------

## cameta

Bueno yo sólo tengo instalado nouveau. Realmente no se lo que ocurría ya que al no tener logs ni mensajes de error es imposible saber lo que debía estar provocando el problema.

Yo sospecho de algún problema con las uses.

----------

## natrix

Cameta:

Una consulta, con un Ctrl+Alt+F2, puedes ingresar a la consola? quizás de ahí puedas chequear algún error.

¿Puedes publicar tus USE del make.conf? no "emerge --info"

----------

## cameta

Imposible sacar nada por consola. El bloqueo dejaba el teclado y el ratón inoperativos. Ni siquiera era posible encender la luz de las mayúsculas en el teclado.

Esta eran las use

abi_x86_32 apng bindist gles gudev icu python scanner script sql sqlite python webkit

Y también tenía varios paquetes en el package use con la qt5.

----------

## Luciernaga

¿Tampoco puedes entrar con un chroot e indagar en los log's?

----------

## cameta

Cuando se bloqueaba es que tenía que apagar el ordenador. Al final lo que hice fue eliminar el perfil de plasma, volver a kde4 y todo volvió a funcionar con normalidad.

----------

## cameta

Finalmente he conseguido instalar plasma y que este funcione. El problema con los bloqueos se debe a la use gles2 que hay que eliminar.

----------

